# [8] - Celtics vs Pacers - 11/15



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*And the road continues...*​
The Indiana Pacers travel to Beantown trying to become the first team to win against the Celtics this season!

Wait, that doesn't sound right.

The Indiana Pacers travel to Beantown trying to become the seventh team to win against the Celtics this season!

Much better.

The Celtics are currently 1-6, which is an awful start considering that five out of seven games have been played on their home court. The team is not clicking (although many would argue that there's nothing to click for them) and their defense looks far worse than ever before.

Every game the same mistakes happen, stupid rotations, bad decisions at end of the game, stupid fouls, no one rebounding, etc and nothing has been done to correct them, until last game when Doc Rivers finally benched Tony Allen for good.

Gerald Green got some ---ok I'm bored, this is the game thread, I can't do this for 73 more games this year.

Go Pacers!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Go Pacers!


Your lucky I don't live near you :biggrin: 


I don't know why I'm going to bother watching. All it's going to do is put me in a bad mood. I don't even look forward to watching the games anymore. Coming into this season I had missed less than 5 games in 3 years. I've only watches 2 full games this year. I shook off a couple of them completely.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Another game, another step on the on the road to Oden. (Wasn't that a Talking Heads song? _We're on the Road to Oden_.) I had expected them to be around .500 for most of the creampuff leg of their schedule. Coming into the season I was prepared for bellyaching about how their 6-6/7-5 start "proved" they were ready to be a contender, before being ruined by their coach. But the 1-6 start has forestalled that, slowly but surely Celtics fans are starting to realise that the team really is that bad. And that the owners couldn't care less if they tried. The Celtics could seriously come out of this easy leg 3-9 or 2-10, and have to face a brutal stretch on the road (14 of 21, with the home games coming against Cleveland, Denver, Golden State, Memphis, New Jersey, Philly, & Phoenix). Suddenly my 28 win prediction is looking optimistic. :biggrin:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Your lucky I don't live near you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I don't know why I'm going to bother watching. All it's going to do is put me in a bad mood. I don't even look forward to watching the games anymore. Coming into this season I had missed less than 5 games in 3 years. I've only watches 2 full games this year. I shook off a couple of them completely.


Guess I'm really hardcore, not only have I watched every minute of every game, I've recorded the ones I haven't been home for and watched them as soon as I got home. Even more shocking is that I did the same thing for the entire season during the last tank job the C's did when they were tring to land Duncan. Sometimes I want to reach through the TV and strangle Doc (these feelings usually start just before the tip-off and lasting till right after the game!) but I watch the games anyway.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Guess I'm really hardcore, not only have I watched every minute of every game, I've recorded the ones I haven't been home for and watched them as soon as I got home. Even more shocking is that I did the same thing for the entire season during the last tank job the C's did when they were tring to land Duncan. Sometimes I want to reach through the TV and strangle Doc (these feelings usually start just before the tip-off and lasting till right after the game!) but I watch the games anyway.


Amen. 

I haven't willingly missed a game since like '01.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

gl guys!! :cheers:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

How the hell is it only paying 1/5 for a Pierce double double?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Auggie said:


> gl guys!! :cheers:


The last thing we need is luck, we need to lose more games.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> How the hell is it only paying 1/5 for a Pierce double double?


Because I made it. lol.

Plus, the chances of him getting one are pretty good.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> The last thing we need is luck, we need to lose more games.


He's a Pacers fan, so when he wishes us good luck, he's wishing us a loss. :biggrin:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

What you don't know is that I've chloroformed Doc and Paul gets to decide who plays, yeah, that's it, that's the ticket.....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greg, Gary and Don were talking about tonight's rotation, all three of them started laughing up to a point to saying "Ask me how to seperate an atom, I'd know more about that."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wally is 1-8 with two minutes played in the game. (Eight actually...)


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Whyyyyyy must Doc play Scalabrine. He's worthless.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

He proved my point. Scal played like 10 minutes and did absolutely nothing but turn the ball over. :curse:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice J by Jermaine. Sorry, I can't help it he's one of my favs. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

DP....I hate dial up.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

G-g-g-g-g-g-g-gomes Unit!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ryan Gomes and Kendrick Perkins are nasty.

And the Pacers suck, they can't even win against the damn Celtics.

That is all.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Doc figures if we win every fourth game it should be bad enough to get Oden


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

14 point lead to end the 3rd...please...not again...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Up by 23. 5:17 to go. 

Please. 

Not again.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

There's no way they can give up a 25 point lead with 5 minutes. There just isn't.

That's what I'm telling myself, anyway.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> 14 point lead to end the 3rd...please...not again...


Damn pesimist.

Well deserved win though. 

BS call on Perk though.

Four blocks, I love this guy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> There's no way they can give up a 25 point lead with 5 minutes. There just isn't.
> 
> That's what I'm telling myself, anyway.


There is a possibility, but not aginst this Pacer team tonight. They can't hit the Atlantic if they were taking a layup.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Me too P-Dub. Me too. Especially the way Indy looks. They are throwing old friend O' Green at us.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Damn pesimist.


_Realist_. :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

How were the Pacers 4-3 coming into this game? They look horrible.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Two of their victories came against Charlotte & New York. So, should we name Orien _The Human Loss Cigar_?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Two of their victories came against Charlotte & New York. So, should we name Orien _The Human Loss Cigar_?


No! He'll be playing more since we have practically no defense, and few people give effort on the boards. Greene actually tried harder than Jeff Foster on the boards a few times, and looked pretty good overall.

Anyway, nice game. As usual, the Pacers were dominated in rebounding, and the team stopped trying quickly.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I can't believe any sane individual would have an Orien Greene avatar.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Great win. The defence was great. Rebounding nice. Glad to see Paul back on track. Loved what I saw from Bassy and Perk. Everyone just seemed to be on the same page tonight. Hopefully a building block. 

By the way Rondo gets that fast break hoops is not simply about speed. The quick pass after a rebound is where it starts.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

This is what happens when every Celtic has what would be considered a good game for them (Scal's line was good in the sense that he only got five minutes) and just about everyone on the opposition has a bad game. Somehow though, I'm still slightly surprised that we didn't find a way to blow this one too.

I was trying to figure out how this happened and the only other logical and plausible reason was that Doc got ejected early in the first quarter.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Watch Glenn take credit for "firing the team up."


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> I can't believe any sane individual would have an Orien Greene avatar.


Orien would be an improvement over Tony Allen, at least.

Good to see they won this one, now I'm curious to see if they can carry anything from this game over to Friday night. Even if they don't win, I just want them to play better defense, and be more competitive.

And why the hell would Scalabrine get to play? Hello, Doc? There's a guy who deserves the PT more, sitting on the bench. His name is Leon.

Rondo is still the best PG on the team at this point... Telfair needs to step it up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Key to the game was rebounding. Gomes had five offensive rebounds [twelve total], Perkins had three offensive rebounds [eight total]. We out-rebounded them 53 to 33 and thirteen to six on the offensive glass. Because of this, we were able to have more possessions and attempt more shots. Our 54.44% eFG% really didn't hurt either.

Rondo was noticeably better than Telfair, I don't think so, at least. He turned the ball over more, but played quicker and set up his teammates more. Telfair still played well, I guess. Delonte struggled.

Gomes' defense was bad. He is much more comfortable at small forward because he doesn't have to go up against taller and stronger players. He's a smart defender, but isn't athletic or large enough to cover more agile, taller power forwards. He needs to work on his lateral quickness, but I still feel he can be a good small forward.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

One more thing that I forgot to add. Does this win really instill hope back into the franchise? I would say that it's encouraging, but the Celtics didn't really play better than they did against the Jazz, for example. The Pacers were simply bad. Well, winning is always fun, but the thought of the top three in the '07 draft is too tempting to ignore.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

After the Tim Duncan fiasco, I really don't feel comfortable tanking a season.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> After the Tim Duncan fiasco, I really don't feel comfortable tanking a season.


IF we land top three, I don't think we tanked. The team just isn't a winning group. Of course, keeping Doc as coach is definately a tanking move, so perhaps we are.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> After the Tim Duncan fiasco, I really don't feel comfortable tanking a season.


Could not agree more. Dream of a Oden type guy are nice - but the negative effects on the team that tanks it and does not get a #3 pick are long term.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> One more thing that I forgot to add. Does this win really instill hope back into the franchise? I would say that it's encouraging, but the Celtics didn't really play better than they did against the Jazz, for example. The Pacers were simply bad. Well, winning is always fun, but the thought of the top three in the '07 draft is too tempting to ignore.


The difference is we closed the deal. Hopefully we can learn from that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Could not agree more. Dream of a Oden type guy are nice - but the negative effects on the team that tanks it and does not get a #3 pick are long term.


It's next to impossible for the Celtics not to get a top 3 pick with the worst record.


----------

